# so much going on... grandfather is sick, my own health



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

Hi all,

So much going on! Keeping up with reading but not posting often.

My grandfather is sick, was hospitalized last night. He has bladder cancer and they think it's spreading to his bones. He didn't want to go back into the hospital, but he collapsed last night so my aunt had to take him. They will do tests today.... though at his age, he doesn't want anything done, so I feel a little sad they will be doing painful tests when he just wants to have whatever time he has left at home.

The saddest part is that yesterday my aunt found out he is being scammed. Someone convinced him they were the IRS and have gotten almost $100,000 from him over the last year. My aunt (who he lives with and she takes care of him) doesn't know if he has any money left for his care, which is what it was being used for. So sad that people would prey on a vulnerable old man. I know it happens too often...

My parents flew out, my mother needs to see her father. My father will be helping with the scam, making sure it's reported properly and things are put into action to try and figure out who did this, etc. But sadly my grandfather may not be alive when all of it is figured out. Takes so long 

I couldn't fly out. The flight is too long, too painful. My joints feel like they are being crushed when I fly, so I had to stay home. But I'm here praying and sending him peaceful energy.

My treatment is going slow... I wish it were faster. I might have to go IV, but I don't know how we would afford it. The next step would be for me to go with IM injections...which would be cheaper than IV but more limited in what antibiotics can be given.

I'm waiting, waiting, waiting for 2014 when the insurance laws will change. I know many people are against the Obama care thing and what not... but for someone like me who is very sick and uninsured and can't get insurance because I'm so sick... can't get on disability or state coverage because my illness doesn't exist in their book.... I'm trying to just hang in until then.... Then I can get onto good insurance (there are a few companies who will cover Lyme)...and it can help with the expenses...maybe I can go IV then.

I'm losing my hair. Bet no one knew that happens.... Many people with Chronic Lyme lose their hair. Some more than others. I'm losing handfuls by the day. I joke that Grace needs to share her hair! I'm a little shocked no one in my family told me my hair was so thin. Maybe they thought I knew.... All I know is now I'm really self conscious about going out...with my patchy hair.

I'm thinking of shaving my head... Would look better than this. For the first week I talked about it, everyone thought I was joking. But they know I'm serious now. My hair actually hurts.... and other's with Lyme who have lost hair like this and with had painful hair (I know that doesn't make sense...how can hair hurt?)... they said shaving their heads helped.

So I'm in the search for pretty lime colored scarves... lots of pink out there for breast cancer... not any for Lyme... I might just go get some lime t-shirt fabric and cut it into strips... 

Anyway. Just wanted to update.

Hope you all are well.... 

Hugs,
Tori


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Oh, Tori, I'm so sorry. You have an over abundance of challenges both emotionally and physically. I've very sorry about your grandfather. Indeed, I understand when someone at that age who is suffering doesn't want any more treatments. My MIL was that way. Had bladder cancer many years back and was operated on and kept it at bay. Then in her 80's there were spots on her lung. She opted for surgery too but said "That's it." I'll cut it out but won't go thru all the chemo and radiation my FIL went through that gave him horrible quality of life and didn't save him. She didn't die from the cancer and lived an active life until she went on her terms. I'm hoping maybe your grandfather can get hospice care at home so that they can manage any pain or problems without doing procedures that aren't in his best interest. Horrible about the scam.Very frightening and I think I read something recently about the IRS scheme. I think the Secret Service gets involved in those crimes. We had identity theft in my company where they cleaned out all our money and we had to report it to them. They made a copy of our biz checks and cashed checks for thousands at various banks. Our bank was liable because no one checked enough to see that they were counterfeit so we got everything back. Hoping you grandfather's gets resolved. Google the scam on the internet and you might get more info in how to proceed.

Did not know that those with chronic Lyme could lose their hair. Must be so hard and especially bad if it is painful. Can't imagine. I would say shave your head. My neighbor did that when big patches fell out from chemo. She couldn't stand the look of it and the handfuls of hair. It was freeing for her. She was able to get a wig thru insurance and wore that for work and now her hair is finally growing back and she had her first haircut today. Do you know if yours will grow back? Is it from the Lyme or the drugs used to counteract it? You're so creative that I know you'll come up with something that looks cool to wear. And I have been in support of Obamacare for several reasons including people like you. It's not your fault that you have this pre-existing condition and you deserve to get treatment and get insurance. Same for so many young people who can't afford insurance - and parents can carry them on policy longer. Hope it will help you.

Sending you lots of hugs and prayers. When it rains, it often pours bad news but then finally the clouds clear out and things get better. Hoping that will happen. So glad you have Grace and Gus by your side. :smootch:


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

Tori, I'm so sorry to hear all of this. I hope you figure out a way to get the best medical treatment possible till Obamacare kicks in. I'm glad you posted why you are not covered right now. I agree many people hate it but they need to see how it helps real people. 

I have never seen your picture, but I say go for the shaved head. Why cover it up with a scarf! Own it. ****, if I had a better shaped head I would've done it. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

Tory, My heart is aching for you, you have such a heavy cross to bear. I will keep praying for a complete remission of this horrible disease. Will also keep your Grandpa in my prayers.:grouphug::smootch:


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

Snowbody said:


> Oh, Tori, I'm so sorry. You have an over abundance of challenges both emotionally and physically. I've very sorry about your grandfather. Indeed, I understand when someone at that age who is suffering doesn't want any more treatments. My MIL was that way. Had bladder cancer many years back and was operated on and kept it at bay. Then in her 80's there were spots on her lung. She opted for surgery too but said "That's it." I'll cut it out but won't go thru all the chemo and radiation my FIL went through that gave him horrible quality of life and didn't save him. She didn't die from the cancer and lived an active life until she went on her terms. I'm hoping maybe your grandfather can get hospice care at home so that they can manage any pain or problems without doing procedures that aren't in his best interest. Horrible about the scam.Very frightening and I think I read something recently about the IRS scheme. I think the Secret Service gets involved in those crimes. We had identity theft in my company where they cleaned out all our money and we had to report it to them. They made a copy of our biz checks and cashed checks for thousands at various banks. Our bank was liable because no one checked enough to see that they were counterfeit so we got everything back. Hoping you grandfather's gets resolved. Google the scam on the internet and you might get more info in how to proceed.
> 
> Did not know that those with chronic Lyme could lose their hair. Must be so hard and especially bad if it is painful. Can't imagine. I would say shave your head. My neighbor did that when big patches fell out from chemo. She couldn't stand the look of it and the handfuls of hair. It was freeing for her. She was able to get a wig thru insurance and wore that for work and now her hair is finally growing back and she had her first haircut today. Do you know if yours will grow back? Is it from the Lyme or the drugs used to counteract it? You're so creative that I know you'll come up with something that looks cool to wear. And I have been in support of Obamacare for several reasons including people like you. It's not your fault that you have this pre-existing condition and you deserve to get treatment and get insurance. Same for so many young people who can't afford insurance - and parents can carry them on policy longer. Hope it will help you.
> 
> Sending you lots of hugs and prayers. When it rains, it often pours bad news but then finally the clouds clear out and things get better. Hoping that will happen. So glad you have Grace and Gus by your side. :smootch:


Thank you, Susan. I'm hoping with my parents flying out, they can get my grandfather home. It will give my aunt more help with him. I really hope he can be at home if this is his time.... it's what he wants. It's where my grandmother passed, and he feels closest to her there.

My father will look into the bank. He too said they should have flagged it. He was sending large amounts of money, not small checks. Big chunks all at once. So I'm hoping the bank will be held accountable.

Things are heavy right now but I'm okay. I meditate a lot, I'm pretty happy and positive with all things considered. Sometimes it gets to me but usually I'm okay. This is my journey 



eiksaa said:


> Tori, I'm so sorry to hear all of this. I hope you figure out a way to get the best medical treatment possible till Obamacare kicks in. I'm glad you posted why you are not covered right now. I agree many people hate it but they need to see how it helps real people.
> 
> I have never seen your picture, but I say go for the shaved head. Why cover it up with a scarf! Own it. ****, if I had a better shaped head I would've done it.


Haha  I'll cover it up cuz I'm in AZ...and the sun will bake my nekked head LOL 

Plus, I think it would be good to use lime colors to bring more awareness. My mother says everyone will think I have cancer if I shave my head. I think it scares her.... But... I will do my best to use this as a way to bring awareness. 

It does hurt... it feels like if you wear a pony tail too tight, when you take it out at the end of the day and your scalp is just sore? My hair feels like that all the time. It's just sore and achy.

I've given myself another week to think it over, get things I need (sunscreen!)...and then will probably do the big shave. My sister thinks I'd look good bald... so I think it should be fine. I have a longish face... kind of square oval.




Maisie and Me said:


> Tory, My heart is aching for you, you have such a heavy cross to bear. I will keep praying for a complete remission of this horrible disease. Will also keep your Grandpa in my prayers.:grouphug::smootch:


Thank you 

Please don't ache for me... like I said, I have moments...but I try to keep positive energy. So ... send me healing vibes  I love prayers. 

Thank you for keeping my Grandpa in your thoughts. He needs those. I'm just trying to send him peace.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

I'm so sorry for all that you are going through right now. Re the scam, have your father check and see if there is an "agency on aging" or something similar in the area. If there is and they are well run, they can be a great advocate with both health care and law enforcement. I was a board member for our local agency for about 10 years and they took great care of our seniors. I do know, however, that the agency in the county where my mom lived was useless so it all depends on how well it is run.

I think you should go ahead and shave the head, then go for fabulous scarves or hats!


----------



## preisa (Mar 7, 2013)

What an inspiration to others you are.....prayers...healing... and happy thoughts coming your way!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Tori, I am so sorry to hear that your Lyme Disease is so chronic. I had no idea it could do that amount of damage...and now your hair. I think shaving your head is a good idea especially if it will stop it from hurting. I pray for you to have the health insurance you need so you can begin to take care of your ailments. You take such great care of your furbabies and you deserve to be taken care of too

Prayers for you and your grandfather. That scam stuff is horrible and I really hope they get to the bottom of it.

Hugs to you!! :hugging:


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

*Oh Dear Friend. All my thoughts have been said in so many of the above posts. I also Understand all the Medical.because of my Fibro And MS.*

*Tori when my hair got real thin last year i bought some nice wigs.*
*Since Pa is always cold. it help in keeping me warm.*
*I Checked on the testing for what we talked about at the Mayo clinic.*
*But iam just all tested out right now.*

*I Also Wish there was More awareness for Lymes.*
*It took 18 years for Fibromylgia to be on the list.*
*It will get there.*
*Lots of Prayers for the Family and what they are dealing with.*
*Many for you. Nickee**

*Wiggles and Wags For grac and Gus* Yogi**


----------



## IvysMom (Dec 24, 2012)

I'm so sorry that you're carrying such a heavy load but happy that you have two little fluffs to comfort you.

When my mom was sick dying from lung cancer, and I was caring for her, I finally had to put my foot down and say NO MORE HOSPITALS. That can be hard when you have other family members who panic and phone for an ambulance when comfort care is all that is needed - and often all that is wanted by the patient. Once I did, her entire course of treatment changed and it became all about comfort and quality of life rather than tests and treatments that left her feeling horrible and exhausted. Once the doctor realized I meant it, he was wonderful, we kept in touch on a daily basis, and he made sure she was as comfortable as possible. More importantly, she got to be at home in her own room surrounded by the people she loved.

If you don't have a daily visiting nurse from your local VNA yet for your grandpa, get one. They are a sanity saver for the care giver and take over the burden of decision making. They can answer all those questions that scare care givers and help the care giver know everything is going to be ok. I think visiting nurses in terminal cases are angels on earth. A daily visiting VNA nurse can be what allows your grandpa to be able to stay at home.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Tori, thank you for the up-date. It helps me to realize how easy my life is at the moment! I think we have all lived on that awful street where you are at the moment, if we have lived very long at all. I do know that nothing lasts forever and the thaw will come and you will once again feel like you are living on "easy street." Until then, know that you are in our prayers and thoughts. May God strengthen you as you lean into HIM>


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Tori, I'm so sorry to read of your troubles. I for one am for Obamacare for your exact reason! People fall thru the cracks who need and deserve insurance! And your poor grandfather! I cannot believe people are so brazen as to scam the elderly! Prayers and hugs girley!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## jeannief (Aug 6, 2009)

So sorry to hear this, Tori. Someone as sweet and caring as you shouldn't have to go through so much. Definitely sending good, healthy vibes your way.


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

maggieh said:


> I'm so sorry for all that you are going through right now. Re the scam, have your father check and see if there is an "agency on aging" or something similar in the area. If there is and they are well run, they can be a great advocate with both health care and law enforcement. I was a board member for our local agency for about 10 years and they took great care of our seniors. I do know, however, that the agency in the county where my mom lived was useless so it all depends on how well it is run.
> 
> I think you should go ahead and shave the head, then go for fabulous scarves or hats!


I'll tell him about that and see if there is one. They are in SC...and in a kind of rural area.

I found some fabric this morning for scarves... Washing it now. Luckily it's tshirt fabric so it won't need hemmed!



preisa said:


> What an inspiration to others you are.....prayers...healing... and happy thoughts coming your way!


Thank you!! 



Zoe's Mom88 said:


> Tori, I am so sorry to hear that your Lyme Disease is so chronic. I had no idea it could do that amount of damage...and now your hair. I think shaving your head is a good idea especially if it will stop it from hurting. I pray for you to have the health insurance you need so you can begin to take care of your ailments. You take such great care of your furbabies and you deserve to be taken care of too
> 
> Prayers for you and your grandfather. That scam stuff is horrible and I really hope they get to the bottom of it.
> 
> Hugs to you!! :hugging:


Hair loss is common with Lyme. But, every case is so different. I think I'm one of a small (not huge) percentage that is having hair loss to the point of patches, not just thinning hair.

Part of it is one of my medications. Plaquenil causes hair loss. But... it is vital for Lyme treatment. They show it binds to certain proteins of Lyme, which no other medicine does. I don't have any of the other side effects of Plaquenil...so to me the benefit still out weighs the risk. And to be honest...if I have to be bald forever but it would mean being cured of Lyme, I will be bald!



Yogi's Mom said:


> *Oh Dear Friend. All my thoughts have been said in so many of the above posts. I also Understand all the Medical.because of my Fibro And MS.*
> 
> *Tori when my hair got real thin last year i bought some nice wigs.*
> *Since Pa is always cold. it help in keeping me warm.*
> ...


Thanks Nickee.... I know you understand. Just FYI - the Mayo Clinic, as of now is not a good place to go if you do want to be tested for Lyme. They will laugh or yell at you. When you are ready for tests... let me know, I can help get you in touch with a doctor and the proper lab.

Hugs.



IvysMom said:


> I'm so sorry that you're carrying such a heavy load but happy that you have two little fluffs to comfort you.
> 
> When my mom was sick dying from lung cancer, and I was caring for her, I finally had to put my foot down and say NO MORE HOSPITALS. That can be hard when you have other family members who panic and phone for an ambulance when comfort care is all that is needed - and often all that is wanted by the patient. Once I did, her entire course of treatment changed and it became all about comfort and quality of life rather than tests and treatments that left her feeling horrible and exhausted. Once the doctor realized I meant it, he was wonderful, we kept in touch on a daily basis, and he made sure she was as comfortable as possible. More importantly, she got to be at home in her own room surrounded by the people she loved.
> 
> If you don't have a daily visiting nurse from your local VNA yet for your grandpa, get one. They are a sanity saver for the care giver and take over the burden of decision making. They can answer all those questions that scare care givers and help the care giver know everything is going to be ok. I think visiting nurses in terminal cases are angels on earth. A daily visiting VNA nurse can be what allows your grandpa to be able to stay at home.


He does have nurses. He's a grumpy old man right now and has gone through a few LOL But I think the 2 that rotate for him now he likes. So I'm hoping his hospital stay doesn't cause them to change again.

Thank you


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

edelweiss said:


> Tori, thank you for the up-date. It helps me to realize how easy my life is at the moment! I think we have all lived on that awful street where you are at the moment, if we have lived very long at all. I do know that nothing lasts forever and the thaw will come and you will once again feel like you are living on "easy street." Until then, know that you are in our prayers and thoughts. May God strengthen you as you lean into HIM>


It's the hard places on the journey that make us the strongest.... and that help give our lives meaning.

I took a lot for granted before getting this sick... really kicks you in the butt to wise up!

Thank you 



sherry said:


> Tori, I'm so sorry to read of your troubles. I for one am for Obamacare for your exact reason! People fall thru the cracks who need and deserve insurance! And your poor grandfather! I cannot believe people are so brazen as to scam the elderly! Prayers and hugs girley!


Thank you!!



jeannief said:


> So sorry to hear this, Tori. Someone as sweet and caring as you shouldn't have to go through so much. Definitely sending good, healthy vibes your way.


Thank you


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

So sorry for what you are going through. Mayo Clinic, who would think of them that way ! If you don't have personal experience you would think they are the top when it comes to medical care. 
I have read about the IRS scam. AARP warns about scams all the time. So sad. And they take advantage of old people. Hope you can do something about it.
Tori if you want a wig, I have one that I have worn maybe 3 times. If you want it, it's yours for free. With the shampoo to take care of it. PM me with your address, I can bring it to you or you can come to my house with the dogs to get it and spend the day with us. It's a short hair wig and color is brown.
Here is a picture of it :
View attachment 123058


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Tori, I'm so sorry to hear about your grandfather. I will certainly say some prayers for him and your family. And yes, you are such a trooper and inspiration. I think you should shave your head if it's more comfortable, and how nice of Janine with her offer, another example of the sm family looking out for each other.


----------



## spookiesmom (Mar 28, 2010)

Before I started chemo doc said I WOULD loose my hair. I laughed and said I'd get Spookie clipped down and have a wig made so we could match. When it started to go I had it shaved off. For me that was better than watching it come out slowly.

Then I found a logo place and picked a pink baseball type cap. Had NO HAIR DAY embroidered on it. It's hot in the FL sun and sunburn is real. 

I have a wig, I found it very hot and itchey wouldn't wear it. I'd offer it to you, and if you want a silver wig it's yours.

Hope all goes well for your family now


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

I'm so sorry about your grandfather. My sister had bladder cancer and she had made up her mind she wasn't going to go 'thru a lot of stuff" as she put it.... She wished to get as much out of life as she could and have her final days be at home. I'm grateful I was able to care for her and grant her that wish. Her husband years before , ironically, died from bladder cancer. He did go thru a lot and truthfull it didn't give him the years that was implied he'd get...plus the quality in the time he did have wasn't great...thus, I believe, the reason for my sister's decision. Considering her situation I have to say overall and except for the very very last she did pretty well . Then we did need heavy pain management in the last two weeks. Both were not found till latter stages and I do know that today there has been some breakthroughs in this that were not available then. 

To add the stress of the scam on your grandfather , I'm sure has everyone terribly upset as well. I do hope things can some be resolved on that matter! 

As to you.... I know how very difficult things have been for you and my heart goes out to you! I did get the Lyme but for the most part I'm not too bad... and in fact compared to so many I'm darned good. Just have some of those 'bad' days from time to time...but MOSTLY all I need is a couple of advil and it does the trick . ( I have several joint injuries so part of the problem is related to that) I'm no spring -chicken so that doesn't help either LOL . 
I pray you find the help you need to conquer this disease! Meanwhile I think your idea of the shave and the green for 'awareness' is a fantastic idea!! Both for your comfort and I think just doing 'something' positive helps with the mental health as well!


----------



## aksm4 (Nov 28, 2011)

Sweet Tori ,

im so sorry i just reAD all this , cant be on much these day my vasculitis is very painful also , i praying for you to have strenght through all this my heart aches because i knoe what chronic disease is all about i too im loosing my hair , Lupus does that to me and swelling like a ballon because of steroids i wish we were closer so i can give you a big hug and we can cry on each other shoulder , gidbless the babies are well (GRACIE AND Gus) please know im here to listen like you have done for me in the past ,

love you 
Tori oxoxxoxo


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

Hey Tori,

I am really sorry that you are going through a tough time!!! Life is really not that fair at all at times................ but please know that I am praying for you!!!! We are all here for you Tori!!!! Big hugs to you and the little ones


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

MalteseJane said:


> So sorry for what you are going through. Mayo Clinic, who would think of them that way ! If you don't have personal experience you would think they are the top when it comes to medical care.
> I have read about the IRS scam. AARP warns about scams all the time. So sad. And they take advantage of old people. Hope you can do something about it.
> Tori if you want a wig, I have one that I have worn maybe 3 times. If you want it, it's yours for free. With the shampoo to take care of it. PM me with your address, I can bring it to you or you can come to my house with the dogs to get it and spend the day with us. It's a short hair wig and color is brown.


Janine,

You are so sweet  Thank you for the offer... I will think about it and let you know. Right now I'm planning to go sans wig, just hats and scarves. But never know, I may decide I need one. It's so nice to know what wonderful people I have in my life, even if they are ones I haven't met 

The Mayo Clinic is good for a lot of things. But unfortunately mainstream Infectious Diseases doctors are so against Chronic Lyme - stating it doesn't exist. There is actually going to be a protest in front of the Arizona Mayo Clinic in May for Worldwide Lyme Protest Day.... They could be one of our greatest helpers, but a lyme patient going there right now would not be treated.





Maglily said:


> Tori, I'm so sorry to hear about your grandfather. I will certainly say some prayers for him and your family. And yes, you are such a trooper and inspiration. I think you should shave your head if it's more comfortable, and how nice of Janine with her offer, another example of the sm family looking out for each other.


Thank you  And yes... it is a great example of how this forum is family.



spookiesmom said:


> Before I started chemo doc said I WOULD loose my hair. I laughed and said I'd get Spookie clipped down and have a wig made so we could match. When it started to go I had it shaved off. For me that was better than watching it come out slowly.
> 
> Then I found a logo place and picked a pink baseball type cap. Had NO HAIR DAY embroidered on it. It's hot in the FL sun and sunburn is real.
> 
> ...


Yeah, I've heard wigs are hot and itchy. Since I'm in AZ...it gets hot here. I have some fabric for scarves and some hats... that hopefully will do it. I can wash the fabric in SunGuard ... it'll give it an SPF.

Can I ask how you shaved your head? I'm going to watch some YouTube videos LOL... 



Maidto2Maltese said:


> I'm so sorry about your grandfather. My sister had bladder cancer and she had made up her mind she wasn't going to go 'thru a lot of stuff" as she put it.... She wished to get as much out of life as she could and have her final days be at home. I'm grateful I was able to care for her and grant her that wish. Her husband years before , ironically, died from bladder cancer. He did go thru a lot and truthfull it didn't give him the years that was implied he'd get...plus the quality in the time he did have wasn't great...thus, I believe, the reason for my sister's decision. Considering her situation I have to say overall and except for the very very last she did pretty well . Then we did need heavy pain management in the last two weeks. Both were not found till latter stages and I do know that today there has been some breakthroughs in this that were not available then.
> 
> To add the stress of the scam on your grandfather , I'm sure has everyone terribly upset as well. I do hope things can some be resolved on that matter!
> 
> ...


Thank you. My Grandpa's color is doing a little better this morning. His fever is still a problem, but they are started to be able to manage it with meds, so that is good at least. He's also back to his grumpy self so that is a good sign... now to just get him home. I think he has to be fever free for a whole day.... 

Thank you for the prayers. I will conquer it... This is just the product of a lifetime of undiagnosed Lyme. Takes a long time.



aksm4 said:


> Sweet Tori ,
> 
> im so sorry i just reAD all this , cant be on much these day my vasculitis is very painful also , i praying for you to have strenght through all this my heart aches because i knoe what chronic disease is all about i too im loosing my hair , Lupus does that to me and swelling like a ballon because of steroids i wish we were closer so i can give you a big hug and we can cry on each other shoulder , gidbless the babies are well (GRACIE AND Gus) please know im here to listen like you have done for me in the past ,
> 
> ...


Anna,

I know you are having a lot of pain and hard days right now. Please rest and take care of you.... I'm joining the Chopra Center 21-day Meditation Challenge... it's free, you sign up with your email. Maybe you should try it... 



maltese manica said:


> Hey Tori,
> 
> I am really sorry that you are going through a tough time!!! Life is really not that fair at all at times................ but please know that I am praying for you!!!! We are all here for you Tori!!!! Big hugs to you and the little ones


Thank you  Life is okay.... It's supposed to be unfair otherwise it would be boring  ..... Thank you for the prayers. And my fluffs appreciate the hugs


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

:Sunny Smile:I know you want all the positive energy we can send you. Your courage is inspiring! Sending you much love:tender:! Love the lime scarf idea - you will educate so many people  .


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

Thank you everyone 

I saw my massage therapist today, told her I was planning to shave my head. She was very supportive and encouraging.

Think I have everything...so planning to do it tomorrow or Wednesday.

I had bought some too big onesies for Grace's surgery... she needed a smaller size. But today just for kicks I put one on my head... it fits perfectly LOL So I am going to cut them and sew the top, add a small cuff.... makes a soft beanie hat. They are fun animal prints, no baby appliques .... Just another use for onesies....


----------



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

So sorry to hear all of this  that scam is infuriating, how can ppl be so cruel.. I hope the authorities can do something about it. And I say shave the head! :thumbsup:


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Tori -- just reading this. I'm so sorry to hear about your Grandfather. And, imho, scams on our elderly are total unconscienable!!! I'm sending prayers and positive energy his way.

And you, my dear friend, I didn't realize that the Lyme had gotten that bad again. I'm sending lots of prayers and healing energy to you.

The first time I had cancer, I had Chemo and my hair began to fall out in handfuls. I knew that it would, but still, I was very upset. In the end, I had my head shaved and was glad I did. I have like 3 wigs and seldom wore them. I ran around the house without anything and when I went out, I mostly used a baseball cap.

Praying that things get better for you soon.


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

*Checking back. Tori i love the idea of the onesies.*
*You Are Good. Now Get better Friend!*
*Always thinking of you.*
*Miss Your Posts and Sweet faces of Gracie and Gus**
*Nickee & Yogi**


----------

